# P229 Equinox



## ajs510

Hello there, first post, please be kind. 

After much consideration (I've had my NYS Pistol Permit for a few months now) I've finally decided on a pistol purchase for my first handgun (of many, I'm sure). I've been a gun owner for years, but since getting a permit is such a pain in the butt I never bothered before now. 

Anyway, as the title of the thread suggests, I'm ordering myself a brand new Sig Sauer P229 Equinox in .40 cal S&W tomorrow morning at Gander Mountain. 

Their price is $795 for a new P229, is everyone pretty much in agreement that this is a fair deal for a new Sig? I know this is the Sig forum so everyone here is going to tell me they're the best pistols in the world (I've wanted a 229 for years, but I always thought actually getting my hands on one would be a stretch since they're on the expensive side). Just wondering what some of the members of this forum think about the Equinox and the price I'm paying. Also, anything to look out for or be aware of when making your first purchase from a dealer?

Thanks all.


----------



## Wandering Man

Congratulations on your purchase.

I don't think I would ever ask about a price _after_ I made it.

Its too easy to become disappointed when you find out that Joe bought his for a third the price you paid.

You bought your first gun ... Enjoy the heck out of it and don't look back!

Whatever the price its a bargain when you consider the fun you'll be getting out of shooting and learning.

:smt1099

WM


----------



## ajs510

Thanks for the reply, but I was actually asking before the purchase, not after. Went out to the shop today to place the order (no money just to order) and reverified the price with the manager. 

Turns out that the clerk quoted me the store's cost on the pistol, prior to any markup by the store. The total price turned out to be $1195 which is waaaaaaaaaaaay out of my range at the moment. Ended up not getting it after all, at least not right now. 

Sorry to waste anyones time.


----------



## sfmittels

I understand your sticker shock over the P229 Equinox. About six months ago, I bought both a P226 Equinox and a P229 Elite. They averaged about $900 each here in Arizona. Both of them are fantastic weapons. Do I think the extra $$$ are worth it compared to, say, a Glock? I own both Glocks and SIGs. Both brands are equally reliable. The SIGs have an edge on accuracy, but nothing major at combat distances. I would rely on either to save my sorry butt if the SHTF. 

But, to me, owning a Glock is like owning a set of Snap-On tools: it's among the best tools for the job, but it sits in the garage when not in use. The SIG, on the other hand, instills a pride of ownership that's difficult to describe. The Glock is a tool; the SIG is an heirloom.

While I'm on my soapbox, I would also suggest you look at the P229 Elite instead of the Equinox prior to making a final decision (and taking out a second mortgage). I like my Equinox because the fiber optic front sight helps my old eyes see it in daylight (at night, it's like a standard night sight), and of course the cosmetics are way cool. However, the Elite is the finest firearm I've owned in over 30 years of shooting and collecting. The combination of the short-reset trigger and the controversial beavertail make rapid-fire an exercise in controlled joy. 

Obviously, the final price is a deciding factor. But if you can swing it, either the Equinox or the Elite is an investment in functional art.


----------



## ajs510

sfmittels said:


> I understand your sticker shock over the P229 Equinox. About six months ago, I bought both a P226 Equinox and a P229 Elite. They averaged about $900 each here in Arizona. Both of them are fantastic weapons. Do I think the extra $$$ are worth it compared to, say, a Glock? I own both Glocks and SIGs. Both brands are equally reliable. The SIGs have an edge on accuracy, but nothing major at combat distances. I would rely on either to save my sorry butt if the SHTF.
> 
> But, to me, owning a Glock is like owning a set of Snap-On tools: it's among the best tools for the job, but it sits in the garage when not in use. The SIG, on the other hand, instills a pride of ownership that's difficult to describe. The Glock is a tool; the SIG is an heirloom.
> 
> While I'm on my soapbox, I would also suggest you look at the P229 Elite instead of the Equinox prior to making a final decision (and taking out a second mortgage). I like my Equinox because the fiber optic front sight helps my old eyes see it in daylight (at night, it's like a standard night sight), and of course the cosmetics are way cool. However, the Elite is the finest firearm I've owned in over 30 years of shooting and collecting. The combination of the short-reset trigger and the controversial beavertail make rapid-fire an exercise in controlled joy.
> 
> Obviously, the final price is a deciding factor. But if you can swing it, either the Equinox or the Elite is an investment in functional art.


Thanks for your post, I still haven't totally given up on the idea of owning an Equinox, I just can't handle the expense right now. I'm really not interested in Glock's very much, I've never liked the look of those square pistols even though their durability and reliability is legendary.

I'm considering trying to find one through an internet retailer and then see if I can find an FFL in the area that will accept shipment, but I just can't justify spending $1200 on one of my first purchases.

I think what I'll probably end up doing is picking up the used P229 that they have in their case ($549) and getting a feel for the pistol, put a few hundred rounds through it, then I'll decide if I feel the investment would be worthwhile.


----------



## sfmittels

ajs510 said:


> Thanks for your post, I still haven't totally given up on the idea of owning an Equinox, I just can't handle the expense right now. I'm really not interested in Glock's very much, I've never liked the look of those square pistols even though their durability and reliability is legendary.
> 
> I'm considering trying to find one through an internet retailer and then see if I can find an FFL in the area that will accept shipment, but I just can't justify spending $1200 on one of my first purchases.
> 
> I think what I'll probably end up doing is picking up the used P229 that they have in their case ($549) and getting a feel for the pistol, put a few hundred rounds through it, then I'll decide if I feel the investment would be worthwhile.


I understand what you're saying about Glocks. I resisted buying one for years because they're just butt-ugly. However, I now own five of them, for the same reason so many police departments switched to them: they work, every time. I don't think they're very safe for newbies (too easy to have an accidental discharge if you handle it sloppily), but that's not germaine here.

Your idea of a used P229 as an interim step is a good one. But I must warn you: SIGs are addictive. I bought my P226 Equinox as my first SIG, and I didn't intend to acquire any more. Within 3 or 4 months, I had five, three of them second-hand. One of those is a 1986-vintage LE trade-in P226 9mm. They're all just fantastic to shoot. While you're looking at SIGs, you might take a look at the P239. It's a bit smaller than the P229 but with a single-column magazine. While that restricts the number of rounds, it makes for a really slim CCW piece. Or there are a bunch of P225s (aka P6) on the market right now, courtesy of German LE trade-ins. Sorry, I've become such a SIG fan, I get carried away. Just have fun shopping.


----------



## tschmittel

Check the equinox price at budsgunshop on line. I think it $884


----------



## ajs510

Well, I went out this morning and put a deposit down on my first SIG. A .40 cal P229 is what I've wanted since the first time I laid eyes on one in a magazine almost ten years ago, and by the end of the week I'll have it. My previous experience with the Equinox has shied me away from purchasing one for the moment, but depending on how in love I fall with this pistol I may yet end up owning it's flashier brother. 

I bought a used one since I've had no luck finding a new P229 anywhere in Rochester. Went over it very carefully and it seems to have been very well cared for, can't wait to actually get it out to the range and put some rounds through it. Used is probably better for my first SIG anyway, they're so incredibly expensive but by all accounts they're worth every penny.


----------



## stormbringerr

for my first brand new gun in a long time,i had really wanted a 229 equinox for a carry.when i went to the gun shop i saw and bought a 239 9mm nitron black for my carry gun instead. i really love the 239 and it is also incredibly accurate.
when you have a sig, you know that you have one of the best firearms made. there is no debate about that. have a good time with your sig sauer.:smt023


----------



## oldphart

What you pay for:

A Sig will last longer than you will.

A Sig will always go bang when you pull the trigger.

A Sig is incredibly accurate and rugged.

The only drawback to the 229 I know of is that the triggers are a bit stiff out of the box.

The only Sig I own that had a beautiful trigger right out of the box was my 228.

That said, you can get trigger work done either by Sig or Bruce Gray at Grayguns.


----------



## K Bob

Don't ever buy a Glock or Sig I have both a G23 and Sig 232. The cure for the addiction is very exspensive.(More Glocks and more Sigs)


----------



## ElyPops

I've been shooting handguns for 30+ years. I shot a P228 my brother bought and began saving $$. He added a couple of P239s in 9mm to his collection and as a daily carry. 

I found a steal on a P239 9mm and only regretted not getting a .40 too. I have that, a P232 and a mosquito .22 now. 

It is a good thing my wife thinks all my guns look alike. 

I'm new here so this may be covered elsewhere but.... thoughts on the .357 Sig conversion barrel?


----------

